# Ross 'The Boss' Mason on Life Support



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...ar-ross-mason-fights-for-life-97319-21973078/



> A STAR of the Cage Rage fighting scene is fighting for his life in hospital after being discovered with serious head injuries in the street.
> Ross Mason, aged 32, was found collapsed in the Wood Row area of Redditch early on Saturday.
> The father-of-two, regarded as a star of the British cage fighting, remains in intensive care as detectives investigate whether his injuries were suffered in a fall or by an attacker.
> West Mercia Police have been conducting door to door enquiries in a bid to trace middleweight Mason’s movements.
> ...


Damn, this ain't good. I hope he comes out ok.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

hope the guys pulls through


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

That sucks. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just read on the news that he's regained consciousness and is talking so it looks as if he'll be ok.

Apparently he can't remember anything 3 hours before he was found.

Sorry I can't find a source I just saw it on the tele think it's pretty recent news.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Just read on the news that he's regained consciousness and is talking so it looks as if he'll be ok.
> 
> Apparently he can't remember anything 3 hours before he was found.
> 
> Sorry I can't find a source I just saw it on the tele think it's pretty recent news.


Cheers for that bazza, It's good to know that he is on the mend. :thumb02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

That's fucked, I'm glad to hear he's okay now.

It was probably Marius Zaromskis.. lol


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

*Can anyone give a link*

With information about his current status?


----------



## Jza (Jun 8, 2007)

if you check the cagewarriors forums www.cagewarriors.com they have a lot of UK fighters there so could probably find it with a bit of searching as I remember Marc Goddard (friend of Ross') posted some info about it.


----------

